
Android App Inventor Saved: Finds a New Home at MIT - apievangelist
http://www.hackeducation.com/2011/08/16/android-app-inventor-saved-finds-a-new-home-at-mit/
======
sp332
Seems fitting. LEGO Mindstorms hardware was based on work at MIT, then MIT
made a programming environment for it which LEGO adopted, then the App
Inventor was clearly inspired by that software, then MIT gets App Inventor :)
Let's see what they do with it this time.

~~~
cyrus_
App Inventor was heavily based on the Scratch project which is also housed at
MIT so it was only natural that they take it forward.

------
adrianscott
AppInventor is so cool; glad it has found a home.

------
kux
was App Inventor ahead of it's time?

In my experiences using App Inventor I found it, like Scratch, useful for
rapid prototyping of simple apps and games. The problem was that it doesn't
produce efficient enough apps for complex games than run well on today's
phones.

